# Staying legal is it possible?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Been racking my brains trying to figure out how I can stay legal in all respects during the transitional period between leaving the UK and becoming a resident of Portugal!
The main problem seems to be the car.

For a start I will be driving my car to Portugal on a driving licence with UK address no longer valid (sold house)

Car Tax and MOT will expire during the transition, although i could get a year on both prior to departure, but as they are not recognised in Portugal is it worth it?

My car will not be returning to the UK and is too old to matriculate so it is my intention to get a Portuguese licence eventually after buying a car.

This can`t just be a problem for me, many must have been in the same situation so what can i do?
I have tried to be a law abiding citizen of the Uk and would like to be law abiding citizen of Portugal but how?
BTW, if there are any more obstacles to negotiate please let me know, not just car problems.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not really Dennis.
Basically, you need your own tax number, register yourself to get a residence order. When you have obtained your residence order, you have 30 days to register yourself at the nearest IMTT office and they will produce you a document which will allow you to drive any Portuguese reg vehicle during the validation of your British driving license. There is no need to exchange for a Portuguese license. This applies to all EU citizens


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As Denis has pointed out his UK drivers license is not valid as he no longer lives at the address on the license.
So even though you have a permit from the IMTT you are actually using an invalid drivers license.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not really. The document issued by the IMTT, will have the Portuguese address registered by Dennis, and that will validate his driving license number. After you get a residence order, for the Portuguese law is the Portuguese address who counts. That has been done by hundreds of British people and thousands of EU citizens living in Portugal


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Moving to another country
If you move to another country, you should check with the driving licence authorities there for information about driving and exchange of licences. You don't need to notify DVLA of a change of address when moving to live abroad.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/DG_10023103

A Driving Licence from the EU or EEA
A driving licence issued in an EU or EEA member state is valid in Portugal. It may be exchanged for a Portuguese licence, but this is not obligatory. 
Though a Portuguese licence is not required, Portuguese licence regulations do apply regarding:
•	The period of validity of the licence 
•	Medical checks 
•	Taxes 
•	Penalties and restrictions, including suspension, withdrawal and cancellation of the licence 
An exchange becomes compulsory if the licence holder commits a driving offence in Portugal – this is so that points can be added.
Exchanging a licence for a Portuguese one can simplify things in case of loss or theft and in order to obtain car insurance. However, after the Portuguese licence has been issued, the original is withdrawn and returned to the issuing authority.
Note: Despite the fact that valid EU licences need not be exchanged, national legislation in different EU countries may


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Dennis wrote:
Car Tax and MOT will expire during the transition, although i could get a year on both prior to departure, but as they are not recognised in Portugal is it worth it?

Yes, then the vehicle will be legal for up to 180 days here.

The following info from:
Importation of motor vehicles into Portugal

Temporary Admission of Motor Vehicles

An EU-registered motor vehicle (including light goods vehicles, trailers, caravans, motor-homes and motorcycles) may be kept in Portugal for a continuous period of up to 180 days in any one calendar year, provided the following conditions are met:

The vehicle is registered in the name of a person who is not resident in Portugal; 
The vehicle is brought into Portugal by its registered owner or keeper; 
The vehicle is for private use only; 
The vehicle is only driven by its registered owners or keepers provided they are neither established, resident nor employed in Portugal, and 
The vehicle's owner or keeper is in possession of the vehicle registration documents for production when necessary to the competent authority.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

John999 said:


> Not really Dennis.
> Basically, you need your own tax number, register yourself to get a residence order. When you have obtained your residence order, you have 30 days to register yourself at the nearest IMTT office and they will produce you a document which will allow you to drive any Portuguese reg vehicle during the validation of your British driving license. There is no need to exchange for a Portuguese license. This applies to all EU citizens


Hi John
Your first two words are as i thought!
A valid address (UK or Portuguese) that ties up with other documentation appears to be the only way a seamless move between the two countries can take place.
Until i make myself known to the Portuguese authorities by applying for things I am in a sort of limbo, do i just keep my head down and hope for the best until i find a place to live and have a valid address?
Regards.


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Dennis
I can’t see why you will have a problem. There is hundreds of British driving around in British reg. vehicles, and as longer your car is taxed, insured and with a valid MOT, you will be ok. When you move and start getting your life sorted. It is your last address you will need to produce to the Bank, Tax man, Local council, Doctors… if they need any checks doing. Off Corse you will need a Portuguese one to do all the necessary registrations as well. Just be a where that you only allowed driving a foreign car over here for a limited time. Not sure if it is 3 or 6 months. Saying that, take your time finding a place to live. Don’t just take first impressions, whatever your life circumstances will be, make sure that you cover all the necessary points and, like I’ve read at some other thread, whoever you deal with, make sure that they are legally qualified for that job.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Hi Dennis,We have found ourselves in the same position re. the driving licence and have discussed it in some detail on another forum - I don't wish to advertise this forum but the info may be useful to you - it is on the motoring section of Expats Portugal - the thread is on the first page and called "Driving Licence Concerns - Please help"

We have contacted the DVLA and think we have enough information to back us up if we get stopped, until we get our residencia and the relevant paperwork - it is a hugely grey area!

B


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

notlongnow said:


> Hi Dennis,We have found ourselves in the same position re. the driving licence and have discussed it in some detail on another forum - I don't wish to advertise this forum but the info may be useful to you - it is on the motoring section of Expats Portugal - the thread is on the first page and called "Driving Licence Concerns - Please help"
> 
> We have contacted the DVLA and think we have enough information to back us up if we get stopped, until we get our residencia and the relevant paperwork - it is a hugely grey area!
> 
> B


Hi notlongnow
Can of worms indeed!
My decision is this-I have notified DVLA on purple section of V5 of date of export of vehicle.
I will make sure i have MOT,Tax and european insurance cover for a period of one year and pray nothing untoward happens when in Portugal looking for property.
I still believe as do many including it appears yourself that there is indeed a period of "limbo" that is not covered by legislation.
BTW glad to hear you have your fiscal numbers now.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you all who have replied to this thread, your comments have been appreciated by me.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Dennis
Don´t forget to save your ferry or train ticket, so if the Portuguese police stops’ you to inquire how long you have been driving around your British Reg vehicle, you can prove when you left the UK. Your car registration will be on it. And” break a leg”.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Good idea John, and thanks.


----------

